# GoldyWaggon's R34 GTR MNPIII



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Well after selling the R33 GTR I finally managed to find an R34 I wanted. Car is nearly completely standard except HKS filters and futsibusho catback exhaust.

Few things ordered 19" wheels clear indicators, Nismo kit. 

Things to come- downpipes, de-cat and remap.

Anyways here are some pics from when I gave it a clean yesterday.

































































Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice. What a colour..


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

Lovely car bud, did you import it or buy one that was already in the UK?


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

stunning,,, was this from harlow jap?


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Car was bought privately it's been in UK for around 10 months. Colour is outstanding in the sunlight. Great example as well being 1 of 198 ever built 

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

Welcome to the midnight purple 3 club! Looks awesome! As far as I know there was only 100 mp3 made? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

very nice mate,lovely colour


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice one.

That certainly will stick out on the road with the sea of grey, black and white cars.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I love this colour so much!


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

lovely car, im after a set of amber indicators too!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Gorgeous! Colour is amazing.


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

R0B said:


> lovely car, im after a set of amber indicators too!


Pm me you can have the orange ones from mine

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Lovely car enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Beautiful colour and as you say even better when the sun shines on it, the different shades really stand out! well done and enjoy your car.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks a nice example


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Some better pictures of the car I got today.shows the colour change.

























































































Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Well few things now done already. 

Clear front indicators and side repeaters fitted.
New wheels also fitted 19x10 rota GTR
Looks a lot better now so the SSR wheels are now going up for sale.

















































Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## UAE_GODZILLA (Apr 12, 2016)

love the car ! 

a vspec splitter will look great on it too


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

woild you take £100,000 for it Goldie?


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

davew said:


> woild you take £100,000 for it Goldie?


Make it £250,000 and you have a deal dave lol

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

UAE_GODZILLA said:


> love the car !
> 
> a vspec splitter will look great on it too


I got a nismo kit sitting in the garage just to be fitted skirts and spats just need the lower front splitter

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

goldywaggon said:


> Make it £250,000 and you have a deal dave lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


Im actually being very serious


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

davew said:


> Im actually being very serious


I'd be delighted if it was worth that but it's not a v-spec II Nur so I can't see how you can be lol

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

goldywaggon said:


> I'd be delighted if it was worth that but it's not a v-spec II Nur so I can't see how you can be lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


Give me a call goldy 07731304953


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Update.

Vspec front splitter purchased. Just got it finished painting this morning . Trial fitted with some cable ties to see how it looks. Will need a ramp to get it bolted up properly.
















Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Lovely car mate!


----------



## In71ce (Aug 16, 2015)

Colour is amazing! Side and rear skirts would set it off


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Trial fitted nismo body kit. Was going to try colour coded but sprayed them satin black to match vspec front splitter to see how it looks and actually really like it. Thoughts?

















Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Think they need to be painted on that colour


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Paint them mate and it will transform the car. Your car is actually one of the very few GT-R 34's you can import in USA at the moment(only midnight purple II & III and as long as they are driven less than 2500 miles per year) . If i am not mistaken they already imported 3 more MidPurples3  Hence the high offers I imagine!

Lile this one for example:

http://www.importavehicle.com/mobile/detail.aspx?vid=1633_V20160604234529


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Paint them mate and it will transform the car. Your car is actually one of the very few GT-R 34's you can import in USA at the moment(only midnight purple II & III and as long as they are driven less than 2500 miles per year) . If i am not mistaken they already imported 3 more MidPurples3  Hence the high offers I imagine!
> 
> Lile this one for example:
> 
> http://www.importavehicle.com/mobile/detail.aspx?vid=1633_V20160604234529


That's a midnight purple 3 car is it not? They have it listed as midnight purple 2

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

goldywaggon said:


> That's a midnight purple 3 car is it not? They have it listed as midnight purple 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


Nah that's a midnight purple 2, you can see the parts of green in it. Mp3 doesn't have that

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

davejames33 said:


> Nah that's a midnight purple 2, you can see the parts of green in it. Mp3 doesn't have that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


If you flick through the pictured there is a yellow pearl through it which mnp3 has. 

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

goldywaggon said:


> If you flick through the pictured there is a yellow pearl through it which mnp3 has.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


Yeah mp3 has the bronze in it too. The mp2 has green and gold 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Correct thats midnight purple 2 which is darker and with green pearl unlike yours. Midnight purple 3's are more sought after but both can be imported in USA atm. What a stunning colour it is really something special  Enjoy it in good health buddy.


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Correct thats midnight purple 2 which is darker and with green pearl unlike yours. Midnight purple 3's are more sought after but both can be imported in USA atm. What a stunning colour it is really something special  Enjoy it in good health buddy.


So why is it specific midnight purple cars is it because they are a "limited edition"?

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes limited and something about the colour etc. Apparently it was approved under this "show & display" rule. Have no idea though why they allowed only midnight purple cars since there are many more "limited" versions of this car. Maybe someone fm USA can clarify.


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

Loving the car bud, you've added some tasty mods :thumbsup:

Where abouts did you get the Nismo kit from? I am looking to get one myself shortly (just the side skirts and rear spats)


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Fowla said:


> Loving the car bud, you've added some tasty mods
> 
> Where abouts did you get the Nismo kit from? I am looking to get one myself shortly (just the side skirts and rear spats)


The kit is just a replica kit. Looks decent fitting without too much work. Skirts fit perfect. The rear spats need a bit leveling to sit flush but easy enough. Can't mind name of company but a big supplier in UK of replica kits

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Yes limited and something about the colour etc. Apparently it was approved under this "show & display" rule. Have no idea though why they allowed only midnight purple cars since there are many more "limited" versions of this car. Maybe someone fm USA can clarify.


Hmm strange. Have you seen the money they want for it!! 150,000 dollars!! That's crazy.

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Cars looking good I would definitely colour match the nismo skirts and spats:thumbsup:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

With regards to the USA thing, it's only MP2 VSpec cars that are on the list. I don't think any have actually been registered yet...


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

*original Nismo side skirts and spats?*



goldywaggon said:


> Trial fitted nismo body kit. Was going to try colour coded but sprayed them satin black to match vspec front splitter to see how it looks and actually really like it. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate are those genuine nismo side skirts and rear spats?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They don't look genuine manz


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Manzgtr said:


> Hi mate are those genuine nismo side skirts and rear spats?


Hi mate.

No not genuine nismo items as matty says. Good fit for copies though.

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

What a beautiful car you have there!!


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Right car is pretty much finished for physical looks. Think I'm gonna leave the skirt kit satin black as like the look. 

Also fitted Tomei TI expreme exhaust system to give the looks some backup sound track









































Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## OXzilla (Jul 22, 2016)

stunning. I also like the skirts in black


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Car was at Knockhill for Paul walker memorial yesterday and won a couple of awards. Private plate now also fitted to car.


























Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Quick couple of shots with my mates RX7 

















Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Took the car out and gave it it's final clean for winter. Even cleaned underneath(subframes and all metal components) clay barred the full car and nice thick coating of wax. Nice and shiney for its hibernation.

















Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Was an unusually warm winter day. So took the car out a run to charge it up and give it some fresh air









































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

damm that is a good looking car


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely car mate! Nice example!


----------



## JonnyBCK (May 5, 2014)

agreed colour pops very well in the different light


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yeh i love the colour too. Gets so many admiring glances when you go out.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

1st car show of the year today. Picked up another trophy for show and shine. Also couldn't help myself with a couple of runs down the strip. 12.9 seconds is not to shabby too! Considering its still restricted too 112mph










































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Where did you buy the R34 Front Lower Splitter?

And the Nismo Side Skirts and Rear Spats?

Stunning motor


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice sunny evening. Gotta love when the low sun bounces off the car. Times which make you glad you found midnight purple 3























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 28, 2018)

Sorry to dig up an old thread but that last picture might just be the most beautiful thing I***8217;ve ever seen!

The range of colours, it***8217;s like looking at a sunset up all the way into the depths of space in a few metres of Japanese Steel!


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Very warm weather for Feb. So took the car out a spin. Pictures show the gorgeous colour blend of the paint in the sun to shade.
















Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fagan (Jul 9, 2013)

Grizzly said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread but that last picture might just be the most beautiful thing I’ve ever seen!
> 
> The range of colours, it’s like looking at a sunset up all the way into the depths of space in a few metres of Japanese Steel!


This!

That colour, damn.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Gotta love these dry, crisp mornings. Can't leave these things in the garage all the time, it's like keeping a retired race horse in a stable for the rest of its days when it's fit and healthy.:bowdown1:
 It's photos like these that make it difficult to decide wether i prefer BB or MNPIII :bowdown1:


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Gotta Love Summer
















Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

that really is rather nice.


----------



## R32fanboy (May 8, 2019)

I love your car! I've always had a soft spot for Midnight Purple, would love to get my R32 done in the colour but I imagine that would cost a small fortune!


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Few updated pictures recently with the new wheel colour and carbon add ons.


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

goldywaggon said:


> Few updated pictures recently with the new wheel colour and carbon add ons.
> View attachment 260652
> View attachment 260654
> View attachment 260655
> ...


That colour is awesome! Where did you bought the carbon parts?


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

JuanluGTR said:


> That colour is awesome! Where did you bought the carbon parts?


The carbon bits were all knight racer parts


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

goldywaggon said:


> The carbon bits were all knight racer parts


They look awesome and cheaper than the oem ones

Can i ask how it fits? On the pics they look good but how is the installation? Plug &play? Or you had to trim a little here and there?


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

The bodyshop say it was very good fit. Knight racer stuff always is.


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

goldywaggon said:


> The bodyshop say it was very good fit. Knight racer stuff always is.


Great thanks for the advice!


----------

